# still out there



## Divin In (May 7, 2015)

There are still a few nice ones left on some of the chicken coups


----------



## Divin In (May 7, 2015)

Have spots open for 6/9 state waters 449-4939


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I take it you are a charter boat, right?


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

No soup for you!!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

DLo said:


> No soup for you!!


I'm assuming maybe Divin in doesn't know if he's a charter or not. Hmmm, not sure how to take it.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

He is a Charter, he's just been busy.


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

There is a charter called Diving In (or something like that) operating over near Pensacola Kayak (not sure of the marina name), so that would be my guess..


----------

